# gander mountain blind ?



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

thinking about getting a layout blind and wondered if any of you have bought one from gander mountain? also which one and why?  i just saw they have 40% off and :idea:thought now would be the time to buy one. just thinking about doing some field hunting for geese (never did it before).:help:


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

They had them on sale the end of December and I checked them out pretty thouroughly and thought it looked to be a decent unit for $115. Didn't buy one as I bought GHG FFD decs instead got a great deal on those. But I thought the blind looked decent for the money. I'm sure guys will chime in stating that you need the $300 Avery blind but, the way I see it is if you opt for the $120 unit from Gander you wouldn't know what you were missing with the other.

IMO I'd buy it.


----------



## j6mccauslin (Feb 6, 2007)

i also looked at it in december and its the except same as my cabelas blind, just a different name on it, and i absolutely love my cabelas blind


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Make sure its not the two piece one, it has a back rest and a cover that go's over you. Stay away frow that one it's junk, friend got it and took it right back. The gander mt. on hall road only has tht blind


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal, but make sure you go with a blind that fits you. Im only five feet nine, so i will fit in just about any blind. So if your a big fan of mashed potatoes with every meal, get in and try it out first. Also dont be afraid of getting a field khaki blind they are less expensive and after you mud it you will blend in with all kinds of terrain. If you didnt know,mudding your brand new blind sounds like your trashing it (but its a must do) ask anyone. Take a bucket of black dirt ad water and wipe it all over the blind:yikes: Its a thing of beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Been using the Gander Mountain blind with the pack frame for the last couple years. I use it in all the fields I have to walk in to hunt. Made up a dark green cover for it to match Winter wheat fields. Four doz silhouettes and I'm a one man killing machine. I've killed more geese out of that blind the last couple years than my Eliminator blinds. Sits lower to the ground.

Griff


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

well , i just got back from gander mountain. looked at the blinds on the floor and they are final approach. the price was $209.00 on them. so i got an employee to show me how to take it apart (wrong didn't know) so we worked on it together and did it. next we go to the cashier and she rings it up to 222.99. i said that it was 40% off and they said that is forty percent off allready it used to be 349.00. so that 115$$ blind went up to 222$$ NO SALE!


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

How can a store be called (Gander) Mountain and have such a sloppy waterfowl game? If you stock it, we will buy it.:banghead3


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been using the Guide series blind, which is the Gander Mountain brand, for 2 years and have no complaints. The only thing I wasn't impressed with at the beginning was it seemed to have a lot of green in the camo pattern and I hunt a lot in corn fields. Once I mudded it up it works just fine. As said before, get the one piece as the 2 piece ones are a pain in the ass. The only thing mine doesn't have that the avery I was comparing it to did was a zipper flap for my dog at the foot end of the blind, but shooting all day a foot over my dogs head isn't what I wanted to do anyways.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> well , i just got back from gander mountain. looked at the blinds on the floor and they are final approach. the price was $209.00 on them. so i got an employee to show me how to take it apart (wrong didn't know) so we worked on it together and did it. next we go to the cashier and she rings it up to 222.99. i said that it was 40% off and they said that is forty percent off allready it used to be 349.00. so that 115$$ blind went up to 222$$ NO SALE!


Did you know which model it was. Sounds like Gander mountain scam to me.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I picked up a few of the cheap Guide Series blinds for $35, they work great and nice and light to carry and don't take up much room at all. 

They will work fantastic for the snow goose hunt.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Nothing but happy with my GM blind. I have the one that folds in half for carrying...

Plenty big..and I'm a big dude...


----------



## Shootemintheface (Nov 7, 2007)

Got mine at the end of the year and I guess I like it. Never had a chance to use it. It seemed real nice, zippers on the sides for flags, comfortable back rest and easy to pack up to carry. As Quack said, since I didn't have an expensive one to compare with, I think this will work out just fine. Oh, I did set it up in yard and practiced having the dog in it with me...might look into getting a little kicking dog for that, my guts and family jewels were stepped on too many times :yikes:trying to practice the "in" and "out" game.


----------



## DuHunterMich (Jul 23, 2006)

I have the final approach blind, i dont hunt fields anymore would be willing to part with it. paid 3 something ill sell it for 200.00 In good shape only used two season and maybe like 5 hunts


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

I hunted all season with a GM blind. THe middle one. Not the crappy one with nothing but a sock over your bottom half and not the super duper deluxe one. As said earlier it is the same as the Cabelas one. All the guys that I hunt with have Finishers and I thinkt that the GM one does just fine. I mudded it up and shot lots of ducks out of it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

If there is one complaint I have about that blind is that the flagging ports are too far back...

I have to damn near dislocate my shoulder to get my arm out of the hole...

Other than that...no complaints. I put mine through hell this year...and it still works just fine..


----------



## MichiganOutdoorFan (Jul 5, 2006)

I thought you were the one that said GANDER MOUNTAIN SUCKS with a 4 page rant...still shopping there?


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

DMZ Why don't you try these guys. I bought a Final approach from them last summer along with a dog blind and a call and a flag for $150.00 or so (dog blind is in avatar)
www.rogerssportinggoods.com

Good luck
Mickey Finn


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

MichiganOutdoorFan said:


> I thought you were the one that said GANDER MOUNTAIN SUCKS with a 4 page rant...still shopping there?


it was more like 7-8 pages, BUT WHO CARES? OH YOU DO. and yes it does SUCK!


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Mr DMZ
ranting about then still shopping at Gander shows your character.
I bet you are the guy that claims to be "stores best customer" but
stores cringe when you come in. I know guys like that and deal with guys like that. My best customer is a guy that buys my wares for fair price for both of us. 

jimmy


----------

